# waiting on 7 goats



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

i have 7 goats that are due here in janurary and feburary. One of them got bred and i dont know when she did. so she is going to be keeping me on my toes. here are some pictures of my mommas to be.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love how Boers "look". Yours are so pretty. 
When in January are you first expecting kids? I have 4-5 due around the middle of Jan...

Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They are so wide! Happy kidding! There is always one in the bunch that likes to mess with us!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

the first 2 weeks in January and the first week February or maybe the end of February. i saw one of my does being mounted 2 different times. but my buck is good at getting them the first time around


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo (my very pregnant one who i have no idea when got bred) she has been acting different. She was put in with Olaf (my buck) August 1st.
actual all my does are starting to act weird. they are more skittish then normal. they don't want to be near each other. it just started on Monday. i don't know if bad weather is coming or what.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I love the first pic - like a bunch of beached whales!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Good luck. Keep us updated


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I checked the weather to see if there is any kind of storm coming. we are to get snow tomorrow and Tuesday. so maybe that is what they are all worked up about. all my other goats are acting fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

here are the backside of my girls. udders are starting to fill up.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is a pictures of the buck they are bred to.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

i got him when he was only a couple hours old, and bottle feed him. he is a big baby. he is 3 years old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Best wishes for problem-free kidding all around!

Looking for anything particular to keep in your herd?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

@SalteyLove thanks. hoping to get good babies again. i had a good kidding last year. i have 2 new does that i got this year that is there first breeding with my buck. so cant wait to see what they throw. here are some pictures of march- june 2017 kids.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I really like your paint doe, is she one of the earlier kidders? Babies are always so exciting! Are you hoping for does or bucks? Best of luck!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

her name is Oreo. i got her earlier this year with her daughter. i have not idea when she got berd. i put her in with my buck August 1st. so i went from that day incase she got bred that day and i only had them in with him for a month. so i know anytime from December 29th and on she can have. this will be her 3rd kidding. her other 2 kiddings she gave triplets. I am hoping for healthy babies. I'm hoping for more color. I like traditional colors but i also like when they are colorful


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

today when i went out to the barn to let them out of their pens. they each have their own pen to go in to at night so they dont have to fight over feed. Oreo had this coming out of her. she is the one Im not sure when she got bred. sorry its blurry. its thick mucus yellowish white in color. its different then what im use to seeing for mucus plug.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

It looks like she could kid soon, her udder is pretty big and it looks like she's droped


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She normal chases one or two of the other goats but she is going after anyone. even the head doe in my herd.
she seem very uneasy today so i put her back in her pen.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well sound like your gonna have kids soon keep us updated


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

will do


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about that mucous - it comes in all forms & colors (within reason)! Only worry if it is green or bloody or smelly!

I'm putting my bid in for twins doelings, a paint and a red, on Saturday afternoon for Oreo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

If you see a clear long tube like, amber color discharge, that means kids are on the way.

Her udder doesn't look super tight, she is getting closer though.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

this is Oreo's 3rd kidding. she gave triplets the last 2. My buck is a triplet too. So I'm cant what to see what i get. Robin's ( head doe) udder is starting fill up too. all but the 2 due in February are getting lose in the back end.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

@SalteyLove i would love to have another red doe. I lost my red doe and her twin bucks to kidding last year.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> @SalteyLove i would love to have another red doe. I lost my red doe and her twin bucks to kidding last year.


Oh no! what happened


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She was in labor / water broke for at least 12 hours, before the vet could come out. She was not dilate. i tried to dilate her by massaging her but that did not work. and they was big boys. they were actual born alive. she cleaned them. and i should have pulled them off her right away. but i just thought the stress of all of it is why she did not let her milk down. by the time i realized what was happening the babies were very cold and hungry. so i took them in the house. the one died only a couple minutes after being in the house. we think Red Velvet ( red doe) died shortly after i took the babies. she was only staying alive for them and i think once she knew i was taking care of them she just went. the other boy died 2 days after. he was the one that was first pulled out he had a swollen leg and his head was little too. I called the vet and told her that they died and she was shocked. She was shocked that the babies was alive when we pulled them out. She had to manually push each of the 3 crevics rings over the heads of each one.
(That was her second kidding. Her first kidding i had to manually dilate her. and she gave 2 big does.)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

here are some pictures of the girls from today. i took top and back side pictures of the ones due here in January.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

here are the 2 that are due in February


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

here is one that i forgot her top view. she is due in January


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

no babies yet. oreo has been having discharge off and on over the weekend


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

still waiting on babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just found your thred, DARNIT i'm late!!! I L O V E Boers!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

@spidy1 i have 5 that can go any time. and 2 that are due in February.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm now buzzing, my girl is still with the boy, so your babies will have to satisfy my NEEEEEED for those cute tiny noses!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

i have a baby monitor that has a camera on it. and Im stocking my mommas to be with it. lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I need one of those, lol. Only problem is, my goats spend almost no time in their barn


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have all my girls inside. it was 5 out this morning when I did the feeding. Oreo is off by herself laying down. she has been doing that a lot yesterday and this morning.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

how is she this evening


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Still waiting on babies to come. Oreo's udder is gotten alot fuller. I told the goats.... it's Saturday hubbys home to help me. So have to some babies. Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

They'll ALWAYS have them when your gone,busy,sick.snowed in, or when there's a blizzard


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Thankfully I can walk a short distance to my barn. We have about 4 inches of snow right now. And still snowing little.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had one doe that always made sure I was present at her kiddings. She would literally want until I arrived to start pushing. Which was interesting, because she was a pretty skittish doe. She was my only doe to do that though.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I have one that will be in pre-labor, be in the barn she'll come out of the barn,walk up behind me grab my shirt and start pulling on it until I stand up and go in the barn with her


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had one that did that two, a tiny Alpine mix named Minty, she would grab my shirt and take me to her barn then start pushing.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

still waiting, you thing this cold weather someone would have went. it was -6 last night. and it was -4 doing the feeding this morning. it is now 10 out.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nothing yet. I thought we would have babies last night the way Oreo was acting.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo has been having discharge all last week and over the week end, and even today. it's color ranges from yellowish, white, clearish white, clearish yellow. sometimes it is very long and thin sometimes its thick and short. she is driving me crazy:crazy:
Her udder is full almost tight. She is sunken in. I cant feel her ligaments. She has been pushing her head up against things, rubbing herself up against thing only on the one side. which she normal does not do.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Her udder is full almost tight. She is sunken in. I cant feel her ligaments. She has been pushing her head up against things, rubbing herself up against thing only on the one side. which she normal does not do.


I have 2 does right now doing that. I swear one of them is acting like a cat- rubbing on the fences and the feeder and even against me- and she is normally standoffish. And she is nonstop wagging her tail like a puppy Nd licking my fingers. I think she is excited for kidding. She is always a love bug when she is about to kid. My other doe keeps rubbing on things (Though not as much) and won't let me pet her, when normally she wants to be the center of attention and be scratched.  I have 5 in the nursery I am waiting for and they are due anytime this month. 4/5 have bagged up, the other one is slowly bagging but I figure she will kid the end of the month.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Surely Oreo must show us all the adorable pair of boer twin does she has hiding in there soon! Healthy & hearty and no issues with the fierce cold! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

my kids and hubby think she is going to have triplets.
i would like it to be warmer out. these single digest temps are annoying. we had -6 yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Hope she has them, when it is warmer.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I hope so too. I have a heat lamp ready for babies. I even have it on to help keep the barn a little warmer. And the barn cats are loving it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, smart cats.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo is being very loving tonight, and that is not her. Here is her back side


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She looks close. Hopefully she'll have 'em soon!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Boy, the way her back is arched almost makes me think she's in pre labor


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies yet?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She MUST have had them by now! That back side was so ready!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing today?


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

I also have 7 boer goat does due this week. They are playing the Does code of Honor very well* haha  *One is very huge, her due date I think it`s in the weekend but I suspect she has triplets because is laying a lot for the last 2 days, with a lot of grounding and "farting like" signs - probably contractions.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

no babies yet. she normal does not do much talking and she did a little around lunch time. i have 2 others that are acting different. i think the babies are fighting over who should come out first. lol


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

normal i have them all out together but for some reason they all wanted to go back in their own pens around lunch time. everyone is very content. i just took hot water down to put in their water buckets to melt some of the ice that was forming.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

still waiting..:crazy:


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> still waiting..:crazy:


Me too  But today is the day for sure, at least 1 will kid (possibly 3). Already contractions, full udder from yesterday and ligaments off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought I did a good job of figuring out when these does got bred.
My buck sure does like doing his job when no one is around.:haha:
So my dated I have wrote down are not right. 
still no babies. :crazy:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

the wait is going to drive us all insane!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm ready for the temperatures to get up to 32 or higher. I'm getting a little tired of temps being in the teens and as low as -6. hubby is getting tired of waiting too. He helps me check on them in the evening and when he gets up for work at 4:30.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm sorry I'm late to this thread.
ok I'm sure this sounds weird that i don't know what this is but, what is the doe's code of honor. I've tried finding it but haven't found an answer that makes sense


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

here it is 
http://www.americanfaintinggoat.com/?page_id=5641


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I made this the other day. I want to make more but I'm out of buttons. I thought it would be good to have some on hand with the weather being so cold.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That is nice! Good job!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome  Did you use a pattern?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes I use a pattern. I can even make it bigger if I want to. I made one last year for my blue heeler.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Could you share your pattern please?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I want to try and make one without the need for buttons. So when I have time I will be playing around with it and see what I come up with.

here is the site with the pattern it is a very simple pattern
http://thefamilyhomestead.com/crochetgoatsweater.htm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks, I think I'm going to try it out


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

It does not take long to make. I think it takes me 1 hour or so to make, maybe less. it depends if I need to take care of something else.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Now I want to learn how to crochet....


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I almost wish it would get cold here so I could do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I did not think Oreo's udder could get bigger but it is this big. I'm hoping it does not get any bigger. Still no babies from anyone. I'm now watching Robin and Mary as well. I have a feelingood that they are going to go at the same time.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OOOOO I just want to milk her!!!! I LOVE Boer milk!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh my gosh. If I saw a picture of just her udder I would think she is a dairy breed.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

when I dried her off before breeding I would milk her every so often so she was not too sore and she was very easy to milk. I will milk all mine if need be when drying off. I love to milk goats. I thinking of getting a couple Nubians to add in my herd.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She is all boer


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is a top view of Oreo and a better backside view not so blurry.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I had so many pictures of goat's butts on my phone. That I wounder what someone would think if the looked at my pictures. lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I had so many pictures of goat's butts on my phone. That I wounder what someone would think if the looked at my pictures. lol


That's why I never show my friends my pictures. They'll be a few that are normal ish and 20 or more that aren't


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow, big udder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice udder there.

I have some really nice udder Doe's too. And yes, they are FB boers. No dairy. 

It is saying, she is getting closer.  Woot.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I was going to milk Letty (if I can ever get her prego) I have always loved to milk my Boers, I had one mostly Boer that I milked for a few years, if Letty cant then I NEEEEED a Boer to milk and have babies as Mama cant anymore, I milk by hand so a few extra teets dont bother me as long as they are not fish.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo is in labor. No water bubble yet. So I'm guess early labor.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yippee!!!! :7up:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Wo ho no more of this

Keep us updated


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She had 3 boys.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics? Congrats!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

1 kidded, 6 to kid still. With the next 6 I know they will go off food before kidding so it should not be a problem for me knowing when they will kid. unless they decide to change their process on me. Next one I think could go is Robin.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Babies and Oreo are doing good this morning. I will get some pictures when I do my feeding.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Babies in under the heat lamp. Oreo will not leave to door way so I can't get a better picture.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is what Robin looks like.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

nice!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Robin is in labor. No water bubble yet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Robin had a boy and girl


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I now only have 3 due here in January, Mary, Anna, and Lyla. And 2 in February Nora and Buttercup. The one I think is closer is Mary.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So I thought Mary was the next to have. But nope Lyla had one boy. At 12:30am.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats. Everyone seems to be doing excellent


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Everyone is doing good. I had to help Lyla deliver. All I did was pull when she pushed to help get his big head out. So far I only have one doe.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats on the beautiful babies! Hopefully you get more girls soon! I know that frustration, we had a buck year last year and I'm sure it will happen again since we bred back to same buck.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

He does look big. Did you get his weight yet?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

We have used the same buck for 3 years now. The first time we goat all females, last year we got 50/50. It's all ways fun to see what they throw.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I will be weighing him when I get back home. I need to get more heat lamps.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! They are all adorable.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucas (Lyla's boy) weighs 10lbs


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow that is big! I think my biggest so far was 8 lbs. I think my does tend toward having small kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I think Mary and Anna may have gotten bred the second heat cycle. so that would mean they would kid in February sometime.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't think Buttercup is bred. She has looked like this since November. Her backside looks like she is in heat. What do you guys think?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ack! I am a terrible guesser. I would say she is pregnant but you know best - you are there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did she always have that udder? If not, she is most likely preggo. Just developing slower.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

her udder the same as it was in November when I shaved everyone for kidding.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So I put Buttercup in with Olaf (my buck) yesterday for a little and today for a little. He is good at letting them alone if they are pregnant. He went crazy over her. He did his thing to her yesterday and today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She was in heat and bred?
I guess you know the answer. 

Write it down on the calendar and count 18 to 21 days then re-check her.

Do know, Doe's, late term pregnancy can have a discharge, in which can throw off a bucks senses. He will think the doe is in heat when she is truly not and chase and try to mount her. It isn't good to have them in with does later term. 
It can stress them and there is a chance they can abort.  So be careful.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She never showed any discharge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was just mentioning, it isn't a good idea to put a buck in with late term doe's, wasn't sure if you knew and I kinda had the impression you might of had your buck in with all the preggo's at some point.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I only keep the buck and does together for 2 heat cycles when breeding. Then they are in different pens till next breeding time. But thanks for the reminder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is updated pictures of

Anna







Nora








Mary


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Filling in nicely.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow that's a tight clip on those udders! Coming along nicely! Happy healthy kidding to you!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I clip udders, little bit of the belly, legs about a month before kidding. It makes for not so messy mommas when kidding and easy for babies to find teats.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna















Mary 















Nora


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

getting closer to February 8th. Hoping I have dates right.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am thinking Nora is going to have twins. She gave me a single last year and she is doing more moaning and acting more pregnant this time then last time.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary








Nora








Anna


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow!! (Referring to Mary’s udder)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> Wow!! (Referring to Mary's udder)


Ditto! WOW!

You think she'll go before February 8th right?!?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm not sure. Her sides are sunken in today. And she has some discharge


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary's udder is big. She has 4 teats and milk comea out of all.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Mary looks really ready! Is that discharge clear and jelly-like? I think she could be kidding today!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

hard to tell there is hay stuck to it.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

there is some on her in the picture


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary had her babies. I did not know she was in labor. I even had my baby monitor on. When I heard a baby making noise at first I thought it was the 3 week olds. I come donearly to the barn and there are 2. Boy and girl. I will post pictures then.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Boy








Girl


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Try again with the girl picture


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They’re adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.

Was she leaking milk before kidding or did you milk her to check?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They're adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, congrats!! They are super cute


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She was not leaking. and I did not milk her, until babies was born because she was that full the babies could not drink. i only milk a little out. I put it in a bottle and help feed them and that help get them motivated to eat. Mary Has 4 teats and she produces milk in all 4. ( that is what i was trying to say in the earlier post about her 4 teats)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary's babies names are Moana, Maui


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Mary's babies names are Moana, Maui


Yea, I'll be stealing those names from you for this year...sorry, not sorry!

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

My kids are good at picking names out for the goats. I try and have the babies first letter match the mom so I know what babies are from what mom.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo's babies names are Blizzard, Rocky Road ( Rocky for short), Reeses Pieces ( Reeses for short). Robin's babies names are Riley and Rosco. Lyla's baby's name is Lucas.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all those names.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora had a girl this morning at 7:40. pictures to come


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora's little girl


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So Nora cleaned and I thought on only one. I check the baby monitor and see something weird come down to barn and she had another girl alive!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats! They are pretty cute


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Has this ever happened to anyone else. That mommy cleans after one kid and then delivers another and cleans again?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You mean two placentas? That isn’t very uncommon, I’ve heard.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

yes 2 placentas


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is a couple more pictures of Nora's girls

First on born. Naomi








Second born. Noel


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I might have to bottle feed Noel. Nora is pushing her away and biting her. The only time she will let her nurse if I'm there and even that is hard to get Nora to stand still, if Naomi is not nursing.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I might have to bottle feed Noel. Nora is pushing her away and biting her. The only time she will let her nurse if I'm there and even that is hard to get Nora to stand still, if Naomi is not nursing.


I've had that happen. The momma thinks she is all done and that the new kid isn't hers. We have tried to keep them together but the momma kept trying to hurt the kid and we finally had to pull the kid.  We lost 1 last year when we didn't catch the mom in time.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora seems to be doing better with little Noel this morning. she was licking her butt when Noel was eating. I still have to help Noel find the teat and to stay on she is small but tall. I think Nora did not know what to do with a second baby. She gave me one last year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it is going better.

When mama's won't feed their kids, always check her udder. If it is too tight, milk some out to make her more comfortable. She won't stand still for the baby if she hurts being super tight and sore. 
Keep an eye on that. 

Also check for mastitis or wounds on the teats.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So I thought Nora was taking little Noel but nope still bitting and pushing her away. So I now am putting a halter on her and making her stay for noel to eat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So I have been watching Nora's babies. I think they are permis. Their teeth are just starting to come out or don't have any teeth.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I had the vet out today to check on one of Nora's girls and one of the triplets. Her eye kept watering and the eye lid did not look right. She has and invert eye lid. So the vet took care of it. and one of the triplets that is 4 weeks old has a invert eye lid too. might have to have stitches to correct that eye.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

One goat to kid still and that is Anna. 
Unless Buttercup surprises me and she did get bred in September.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I can't remember what it's called but there is something that you can put near their eye to make it swell, by the time the swelling goes down their eye is trained to stay were it should.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

the vet put penicillin in under the skin near the eye to help pull it out. it worked on Nora's girl but the triplet was turned in more and was harder to do. so I am to call on Monday if it did not change.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the eye's are being corrected.

Wow preemies, hope they will be OK.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

i have to milk Nora because babies are not drinking a lot. I got a quart out of her yesterday and that was not even milking her empty. and got a half quart this morning. Im trying to help her out till babies start eating more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to do, good work.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yea, people think Boers dont produce much milk, granted some dont, but in my experience they produce the same as a back yard Alpine or LaMancha or pretty much any non show bred dairy goat, (how do you think they can feed there kids to have that high ADG?) LOL just ask some one that would prefer to have Boers and Boer crosses for dairy goats instead of your normal choice dairy goat, (that would be me!)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna's attitude has changed. She is very friendly, and she is moving her feet alot when standing still like she is dancing. And she will sway her head around and act really nervous like .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

still waiting on Anna. Nora is starting to take Noel little bit better. So hopefully no bottle feeding needed. . don't get me wrong I love to bottle feed but if I can get her to eat off mommy that would be best. I am looking for some Nubians to add to my herd. So if I do need to bottle feed I have milk. One of my kids loves drinking goats milk so it will not go to waste.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So I thought Buttercup did not get bred in September. And thought She was in heat in January.
well she has been showing signs that she was bred sometime in the fall. her udder has gotten little better. She had discharge coming out of her yesterday. And She has been really good with the other babies coming in and out of her pen because they do that with all the pens. but now she is pushing them away. She was suppose to go to a new home this weekend but I call the people up and said I don't feel comfortable sending her right now. She looks like she would be a FF but she is not. I will post a picture of her backside then.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This Buttercup yesterday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is getting there but still has some filling to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Discharge coming out of both of them yesterday and today. they both are very uncomfortable. but still waiting on babies.:crazy:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna had twin girls this morning at 4:30am. She had them before I got to the barn. So gladeshe did not need help like last year.

This one's name is April









This one's name is Adele


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! So cute! My doe had twin girls early this morning too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Buttercup had twin girls tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

